# Real haunted mansion closed after Halloween



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

The last time anyone was allowed in Spencer mountain mansion was Halloween night 2004 when we opened it for a fund raiser and to many things went wrong and a few were hurt so the town of Spencer Mountain said Not no more Haunted houses in the mansion,and boarded the doors closed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

When it was last open, was it a walk through haunt? Did you use the entire building or certain areas? Neat old place. So many of them fall into disrepair and just fall victim to neglect and the elements.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

We had the whole house open,and the house was in good shape and never used but by a youth group from the church up the hill.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That would have made for a great haunted house. Too bad things went wrong and they closed it down.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

The mansion just sits there braving the test of Time,the mill that was across the street closed because everyone was diagnosed with cancer,all the mill houses were burnt down,the store went bankrupt and the church is soon to relocate.


----------

